# 13 inch K.O's on low profile tires?



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

I want to hear from anyone who has run 13x5 or 13x7 reverse wires with low profile tires..... Please tell me what size tires you have run and pics would be cool too.... I need to run the lowest profile available... Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

Ummmmmm



























UNCOOL!
:uh:


----------



## Merry Melodies (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vwlownslo_@Aug 17 2003, 09:07 PM
> *I want to hear from anyone who has run 13x5 or 13x7 reverse wires with low profile tires..... Please tell me what size tires you have run and pics would be cool too.... I need to run the lowest profile available... Thanks :biggrin:*


 why would you do that what kind of car is it?


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

look at his name i would think its that car, even with that car(im thinking a VW) i would run some 155/80/R-13


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

THE SIZE THAT YOU WANT ARE 175/50-13'S. THEY WERE WHAT ALOT OF PEOPLE USED IN THE NINETY'S WHEN EVERYTHING WAS "SKATEBOARDED". THEY LOOK GOOD TO ME, OR YOU COULD GO WITH 155/80'S IN A WHITEWALL WHICH LOOKS GOOD ON A BUG TOO. 



Last edited by locomaz at Aug 18 2003, 10:20 PM


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

Well see, I want to run rims that stick otu a bit, and still be able to lay it down on the belly.... LoPro's are the only way to do it! 

Its that simple...... CHEERS!

Keep the info coming.


----------



## juicdcutlass (Jan 17, 2003)

I was actually running a set on my daily last year....175/50/13s... as a matter of fact I have them laying in the basement... they are bolt ons though.... but good enough for me on a daily... everything i drive or drove had wires...


----------



## ur not low89 (Aug 13, 2001)

people use them on minitrucks to cause the rims stick out and u cant lay otherwise


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sneakyboy1_@Aug 18 2003, 11:59 PM
> *Ummmmmm
> 
> 
> ...


 Your not helping me here.... So in the future could you please post something helpful, and not your personal opinion.... 

I'd apreciate it bro. :biggrin:


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

Hey, I only responded to what you asked! 
It's my opinion and you asked for it!
It's cool if you don't like it, but I don't think low pros have any business being on a 13 inch K/O.
Wasn't trying to be a smart ass, just trying to tell you what I thought and what alot of other people thing as well.


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

I said: 

I want to hear from anyone who has run 13x5 or 13x7 reverse wires with low profile tires.....


RE-READ my post bro!

And since you said "I don't think low pros have any business being on a 13 inch K/O." Then you would NOT be someone I want to hear from!

I don't disagree with you or think you are a smartass, but I need usable input regarding my question, not a 50 line post of bullshit!

See what I am sayin' bro?

It's all good, not tryin' to be rude or nothing.... CHEERS!


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

Well, back in the begining of my lowriding days, I happed to have a set of 13x7s with Pirelli P7 low profiles, I believe that they were 50 series. Anyways, I had them on a VW as well.
So I was not talking out of my ass, as I do have some expirience with them.
It's all good here.


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

Hey sneakyboy1,

Got any pics of your V-Dub bro?

Hook a fellow dubber up man!

:biggrin:


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vwlownslo_@Aug 20 2003, 08:06 PM
> *Hey sneakyboy1,
> 
> Got any pics of your V-Dub bro?
> ...


 I don't have any scanned, but I'll scan some this weekend and get back to ya! what's your email?


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

You have a PM


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

let me scan a few pics of my Mr2 for you. I had 13x5.5 gold daytons wrapped with 175-50-13 BFs

May take a while


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

right on guys, thanks for the help!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2003)

get some 175/50/13 dunlop gt qualifyers , had them on 13x7 reverse players they are 55 dollars each on tire rack.com 
nice tires


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

13s standard with 175/50 R13 tires


----------



## sneakyboy1 (Oct 29, 2001)

Sorry I havn't gotten back to you with those pix yet dawg! It's been a horrible forest fire season here in Montana and the fires have been really close to home, so I have been busy getting our property as fire safe as we can. I'll get them scanned as soon as I get a chance!
Sorry for taking so long!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

new page


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

I had a set of 13x7 reverse with 175 50 13s on them they were bfg tires and I dont think BFG makes them anymore


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

i agree with the other post VW beetles look really good with the 155/80s an you can still lay it on the ground with them on there


----------



## toxxin99 (Jul 16, 2005)

yeah 50 series on 13s are kind of hard to find anymore, I always liked the way they looked on smaller cars! :biggrin:


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

haven't seen low-pro 13s since like '92. but you can still get these. SuperBuyTires 175/50X13


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

13x7 rev. on 175/50/13 BFGs


----------



## toxxin99 (Jul 16, 2005)

I miss seein those tires, the bf goodys, they've changed the patterns.


----------



## chavezthagreat (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicdcutlass_@Aug 19 2003, 02:46 PM~986858
> *I was actually running a set on my daily last year....175/50/13s... as a matter of fact I have them laying in the basement... they are bolt ons though.... but good enough for me on a daily... everything i drive or drove had wires...
> *


wanna sell em


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

does anyone realize this topic was 3 years old when I bumped it?


----------



## toxxin99 (Jul 16, 2005)

:roflmao: 
I never look at dates, whats today tuesday?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

p-7s pirelle tires..''sp''


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Sep 21 2006, 06:00 PM~6219770
> *does anyone realize this topic was 3 years old when I bumped it?
> *


Back when 13 inch low pros were cool.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I have 3 BFG 175/50/13 almost brand new.... been in the attic at my moms house for about 10 years now.... does anyone need em?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

i *NEED* one for sure!! but pm me a price on all 3


----------

